# Rough Dump Dig



## RIBottleguy (Oct 5, 2014)

Yesterday I went to the dump that I was really excited about, and spent a solid 6 hours digging.  The end result was a lot of pain (well, soreness) and little gain.  There were a lot of things wrong with the dump.  It had been dug in the past, but the 1-2 feet of backfill on top of undug dump wasn't the biggest problem.  The undug layer was composed of chunky coal slag and bricks.  Whatever bottles got mixed in got obliterated.  The dump had also been burned.  The bottles that were whole had a texture of sandpaper, or crackling from the heat.  The soil was also loose and dry as a bone.  A little digging started a series of small avalanches and giant dust clouds.  It was one of the dirtiest digs I can remember.  My biggest complaint was that over 75% of the bottles were English.  I was excited at the chance of finding local stuff, and I found the opposite.  There was one spot of the dump that showed promise.  It was above the burned part of the dump, and produced clean bottles.Anyway, here are some pics Two sauce bottle stoppers, had cork lining
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 English torpedo bottle, looks like someone fired it and there was detonation (fire damage)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Plain med and a Mrs. Winslows
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The best find, a Le Baume Rhumal L.R. Baridon Seul Agents Por Le Canada.  Sadly so burned even a tumble wouldn't help.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No shortage of these!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The ginger beer actually seemed to benefit from the fire.  It came out perfect.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Two Goodall Backhouse & Co. Yorkshire Relish.  I was happy they weren't Lea & Perrins lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Clay pipe bowl and mini clamshell vase


----------



## bottlerocket (Oct 5, 2014)

This would have been a great day for me.Nice finds.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 5, 2014)

> My biggest complaint was that over 75% of the bottles were English.


Bummer, at least they could've been Daffy's, Turlingtons and other pontil crap from over there.[]


----------



## sunrunner (Oct 5, 2014)

I've dug in a dump similar to that . It had been fill from an incinerator most of the stuff was melted or cracked .You had to cover you mouth and nose because of all the fine red dust every were . Found a lot of doll parts crocks and rusted metal .


----------



## tigue710 (Oct 6, 2014)

keep digging it, you never know with these dumps


----------



## kleinkaliber (Oct 6, 2014)

Those Goodall Backhouse relish bottles look so close to a Lea & Perrins, I probably would have tossed them aside not realizing they were not L&P's. Maybe I have done that?!?!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 6, 2014)

The sauce companies seemed to have had a fetish for mimicking another's bottle--if one company was doing well, other than the name of the competitor's the bottle would match with the product in appearance and flavor. Like this one: Halford Leicestershire matches the Worcestershire it 100% copied. They can really be quite amusing, although I only own the one pictured. 
For me, that would still be an incredibly wonderful dig. Nonetheless, I prefer water-based hunts.


----------



## antlerman23 (Oct 7, 2014)

Although not spectacular, those are some decent finds! I would be happy with it those auce bottles are pretty sweet with the drippy applied lip! Good luck on future digs!-Spencer


----------



## txrelichunter (Nov 22, 2016)

I envy you guys up in the north east. I used to live in CT and sometimes kick myself because I moved to Tx..


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 22, 2016)

This post is from 2014, TxRelicHunter. I was reading it, thinking it was new, when I suddenly saw I had commented. I was so shocked! LOL.


----------



## sunrunner (Dec 3, 2016)

This kind of dup is sad.but ceramic stuff seems to do ok.


----------

